
Engineers crack 58-year-old puzzle on way to quantum breakthrough - rbanffy
https://www.engineering.unsw.edu.au/news/engineers-crack-58-year-old-puzzle-on-way-to-quantum-breakthrough-0
======
notlukesky
Serendipity is a critical part of progress and discovery.

A limited list of inventions that occurred due to serendipity:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serendipity#Inventions](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serendipity#Inventions)

